# System Stucks While "auto-detecting Ide Hard Drives"



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Guys, For Past Few Days My Computer Get Stuck With Detecting Sata Hard Drives. But After Plugging Out Hard Disk. My Dvd Drive Is Detecting. While I Plugging In My Hard Drive De Same Problem Occuring. I Tried Using All My Power Cable. I Also Tried Using Diff Floppy Cable. I Also Reset My Cmos But Still De Same Problem Occuring While Plugging In My Hard Disk.while I Plug Out Every Thing I Get "floppy Disk Controller Error" And I Think Its Caused Cuase I Resat The Bios To Default And It Needs To Boot From Floppy And Its Curropt ... If I Unplug Floppy It Happens Again " Remember That I Get Error When I Just Unplug The Sata Hard Drives  ... It Just Says F1 To Go Into Bios But Ps2 And Usb Keyboard Doesnt Work Too ... I Do No Wat De Hell Is Happening. Pls Help Me. Waiting For Your Reply. Thanks In Advance.
All Of My Devices Are Sata ...


By
Beny


----------



## CH@NO (Mar 22, 2009)

It's just me or I dunno understand very well what you're talking about, with the BIOS "load safe options" the system must boot without issues, if the error persist maybe updating the BIOS should solve the problem, if the BIOS is up to date then rolling back could solve the problem too, I dunno if that problem came after you update your BIOS. Also, if you experience problems with your floppy, disable it in the BIOS.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2009)

in my past experience... you have a bad cable.

try changing sata cables out.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 22, 2009)

i would try for the others ... but when i just left sata writer plugged in its done ... but keyboard dosent work ... so i cant get in bios ... or something ... it also says floppy disk controller error but i unplugged the FDD


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 22, 2009)

could it be cuased by a problem from mobo  ?!
cuase it cant detect Keyboard ... PS2 and usb ... it detects .. but buttons dont work ..


----------



## KBD (Mar 22, 2009)

Try what fitseries sed, i had that issue in the past too.  If that doesn't help, unplug power cord, clear CMOS, unplug everything and boot with just 1 stick of RAM and Video card, KB (try both PS/2 & USB) and  may be mouse, enter the BIOS & Load Fail Safe Defaults, if you dont have that option Load Optimized Defaults. Then disable floppy controller and boot up floppy seek, enable USB support for peripherals if need to be. After that save and exit and reboot, it it boots up fine turn it off and unplug power cord and plug your DVD and HDD ONE AT A TIME.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 22, 2009)

im doing this ... but keyboards doesnt work ...  system goes for finding a boot drive but doesnt found ... so stuck ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2009)

unplug dvd/cd drive and report back


----------



## KBD (Mar 22, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> im doing this ... but keyboards doesnt work ...  system goes for finding a boot drive but doesnt found ... so stuck ...



so you tried booting with just one hard drive and it didnt work and keyboard doesnt work also right? Can you access the BIOS at all? Have you tried another keyboard?


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 22, 2009)

tried ... last two posts .. but no affect ... 
i tried a usb keyboard .. system detects it as usb keyboard but kb doesnt work ... 
system dosent detect ps2 kb but this morning detected ... 
i unplugged every thing ... HDDs ... DVDs ... Floppy ... but doesnt work ...
keyboard works fine .. i tested that on my second system that im postim from ... usb KB doesnt work too ... 

P.S: how can i boot from usb device like Cool disk ? it detects and tries to boot from it but cant ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2009)

what board is this?

i bet the usb and or ps2 controller got damaged somehow.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 22, 2009)

p5kdeluxe ... asus ...
i didnt something on it ... it detects mass storage devices /// like my cool disk ... phone and ...

please u dont bet... i cant buy a new one


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2009)

RMA it.

borrow a PS2 KB from another machine if you can.

what KB/M you using thats not working? some wireless KB/M's wont work until the drivers are installed.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 22, 2009)

i think another PS2 kb will work ... if mobo is damaged why its detectint everything fine ?


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 23, 2009)

i tested my primary hdd on my second system and its working ... KB does too ... in boot mode and windows mode both ...
i really dont know what to do ...
i Cleared CMOS by its jumpers .. but it didnt work too ..


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 23, 2009)

i think my SATA Sockets are fine ... cuase they know my writer and pass it but dont for hdd s ... but hdd s are ok .. i tested them on my second system ...
 whats the problem !?


----------



## masterjohn (Mar 23, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> http://imageshare.info/ads/6e6577656767.jpgi think my SATA Sockets are fine ... cuase they know my writer and pass it but dont for hdd s ... but hdd s are ok .. i tested them on my second system ...
> whats the problem !?



looks like something bad happened to your mobo, since hdd and kb work on another system


----------



## KBD (Mar 23, 2009)

masterjohn said:


> looks like something bad happened to your mobo, since hdd and kb work on another system



yep, i was afraid of that. I had the same thought as fit that it has to be a bad controller on the board but i was hoping that wasnt the case. I say RMA it.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 23, 2009)

but writers got detected fine .. an expret came an saw my mobo ... he tested everything ... psu .. vga ... everything .. and now im going there to find the problem via tester ...
thanks ..


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 23, 2009)

hi ... i could boot my system via floppy disk .. but i need something to renew bios .... 
does anyone know how to make a bootable Bios Flash disk ?!
some body told me if i go on with floppy i wont need a KB for recovering new bios ... is it true ?!

P.S:is there any diffrence beetween updating bios from win and by floppy in boot modE?.


----------



## KBD (Mar 23, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> hi ... i could boot my system via floppy disk .. but i need something to renew bios ....
> does anyone know how to make a bootable Bios Flash disk ?!
> some body told me if i go on with floppy i wont need a KB for recovering new bios ... is it true ?!
> 
> P.S:is there any diffrence beetween updating bios from win and by floppy in boot modE?.



So you want to update the BIOS? I'm not sure that will help you. If i understand this correctly, your system was working fine until a few days ago and didnt require a BIOS update then, why do you think it will help you now? 

To perform a BIOS update you will need a keyboard to work. I still think you gotta RMA.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 23, 2009)

an expert say everything ok ... there is not anything that would cause this problem ... everything ok ... i think bios is corrupt .. i would try ... if not ... i would send it to garranty .. one year left ...


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 24, 2009)

i think the problem is with I/O ...is this so tough to repair ?!


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 24, 2009)

If you have any USB hub , remove it . 

Plug only mouse  and keyboard . 

Some cheap USB hub , causes boot delay or makes system froze .


Other possible issue ... damaged hard drive , but this can be detected more easy . 
Boot its time with only one hard drive , and see if any one falls to pass the bios detection .


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 24, 2009)

everything tested ...

Way i found ... 

i said u i could get my system up with an IDE HDD ... 
but there is not any IDE HDD that contains a Windows whit my hardware spec ... 
so what can i do ?! hmmmmm ? 
i found :d

i can use a SATA - IDE to boot up my system and upgrade the bios ... ( why upgrade ?! )

cuase ...

c last night i was seekin in asus support web site and i found what :? ha ? what ? 
i tell ...
i found that i have updated my old bios to a BETA Version and i think it cuases this problem ...
so i have to change my bios to an stable one ... i mean final version ...

i think it will do perfect for me ...


----------



## KBD (Mar 25, 2009)

In that case try updating the BIOS but dont do it in Windows, use a floppy or USB key. Asus should have instructions on their site on how to do it.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Mar 26, 2009)

i couldnt find a way how to update my bios via USB key ... can u tell me ?!
i can boot via floppy and cool disk but floppy has not space for my bios file cuase thats 2 mbs ...


----------



## KBD (Mar 26, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> i couldnt find a way how to update my bios via USB key ... can u tell me ?!
> i can boot via floppy and cool disk but floppy has not space for my bios file cuase thats 2 mbs ...



This is a pretty good guide on how to create a bootable USB key and flash the BIOS with it. Unfortunately, all the pictures are gone but still a good guide:

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1200939


----------

